# New! Course d'Equipe - June 10th, 2017



## the_reign_man (Aug 8, 2007)

The RCC Course d’Equipe is a new annual ride that invites teams of riders to work together on challenging courses set in Washington State. This inaugural route will start and end in Edmonds and take you on to Whidbey Island and the Kitsap Peninsula giving you 101 miles and 7,300' of elevation for the day. The course followed is ultimately up to your team but you will be required to make every checkpoint along the way. While you'll know the suggested course before event day, you’ll learn about the checkpoints at the start line. Assemble your team and come on out for a beautiful and challenging ride on June 10th.









For more information and to sign up online, visit the ride page at: Course d'Equipe


----------

